# Ipad et DD partagés via Time Capsule



## rahan95 (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs DD externes partagés sur mon réseau via ma Time Capsule

Ces disques apparaissent parfaitement sur mes différents Macs mais je ne trouve pas comment y accéder à partir de mon Ipad.

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions


----------



## bricbroc (6 Juin 2010)

Bjr,
En passant par iTunes ?
La question que je pose de mon coté est : la sauvegarde de l'iPad via TimeMachine est-elle possible


----------



## rahan95 (6 Juin 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que viens faire Itunes là-dedans  Pourrais-tu préciser STP ?

Je veux me débarrasser de mon Mac mini au sous-sol qui ne me sert que de serveur pour les Macs à l'étage, mettre tous mes DD sut la Time capsule et basta. Ca marche très bien à partir de MacOs, je vois tous mes disques sur mes 2 macbooks mais je ne sais pas comment faire à partir de l'Ipad ?


----------



## Arkange (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
Tu ne peux pas partager directement les DD sur l'ipad ni faire de sauvegarde de l'ipad sur la Time capsule. Pour ce qui est du partage de fichiers vidéo il y a l'application Air Video qui marche pas mal. Ça permet de streamer les vidéos a partir d'un mac vers l'ipad ou l'iPhone en wifi ou en 3G. Quand aux sauvegarde de l'ipad elles sont effectuées automatiquement par iTunes a chaques synchro comme pour l'iPhone.


----------



## rahan95 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

J'utilise déjà Air Video mais il y a besoin d'installer un logiciel serveur, ce qui n'est pas possible sur la tc


----------



## Arkange (7 Juin 2010)

Oui tout a fait il faut passer par un ordi. Maintenant le but premier de la Time capsule n'est pas le partage de fichier mais seulement la sauvegarde. Donc il n'y aura pas de partage direct entre la Time capsule et l'ipad.


----------



## rahan95 (7 Juin 2010)

"Oui tout a fait il faut passer par un ordi" : il faut passer par un ordi uniquement pour l'Ipad ! Mes macbooks s'en sortent très bien sans, les disques durs partagés via la TC apparaissent tout simplement dans le finder

"Maintenant le but premier de la Time capsule n'est pas le partage de fichier mais seulement la sauvegarde" : la fonction sauvegarde de la TC est, pour mon utilisation, loin d'être son but premier. C'est avant tout mon routeur Wifi principal, étendu par des Airport Express placés stratégiquement, et également un excellent moyen de partager DD et imprimante sur mon réseau via le port USB dédié.

J'en conclue que tant que cette fonctionnalité n'aura pas été implémentée soit par Apple soit via le jailbreak, je suis condamné à garder un ordinateur juste pour pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers partagés depuis l'Ipad et je trouve ça vraiment dommage =)


----------



## Arkange (7 Juin 2010)

En même temps l'ipad n'a jamais été conçu pour remplacer le MacBook. C'est juste un iPhone en plus grand et sans la fonction téléphone. Pour ce qui est de la Time capsule je l'utilise simplement pour les sauvegardes et comme routeur wifi. Si j'avais voulu du stockage en partage réseau j'aurais pris un nas. En tout cas pour la question première la réponse et que ce n'est pas possible


----------

